# Thames pageant



## Steff (Jun 3, 2012)

Anybody watching?

Lovely to see Kate stopping and having long chats with the crowd some little boy handed her a small bouquet of roses was lovely


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2012)

Steff said:


> Anybody watching?
> 
> Lovely to see Kate stopping and having long chats with the crowd some little boy handed her a small bouquet of roses was lovely



Yes, she looks lovely too  Nice to see them all dolled up!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm watching...

Mind you BBC is being pretty naff with there coverage I don't want to listen or see presenters in the studio nor do I want to see the insert pieces, I purely want to see the what's happening on the Thames...


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> I'm watching...
> 
> Mind you BBC is being pretty naff with there coverage I don't want to listen or see presenters in the studio nor do I want to see the insert pieces, I purely want to see the what's happening on the Thames...



Snap Ellie I dont wanna know what the ex royal corrospondent on  the BBC has been upto grr


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm getting rather fed up with BBC...

Now you've got a presenter stood at a window looking over the Thames at St Thomas hospital, prattling on what a lovely view, and one set of new parents!  Err... Sorry that window should be taken with New parents wanting to watch! 

Oh, they decided to show the Thames again, me thinks a rather stern Letter to the BBC is calling!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2012)

Are Andrew and Edward there? Haven't seen them or heard them mentioned


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 3, 2012)

Suspect they can't get a look in due to how much studio, presenter and numpties of actors who seem to be more important!



To say I'm miffed about how the BBC are covering such an important event would be an understatement!

As today is about the Queen and the Royal subject the crowd...  Not Richard E Grant ahhhhhhhhhhhh.............


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm watching

 - i think the Royal family all look very smart  

- everything seems to have been really well planned  

- overall fantastic


----------



## Newtothis (Jun 3, 2012)

Sky News is beter - no studio coverage although Eamon Holmes is pretty boring.....

Love all the pomp and pageant - its fantastic and makes you very proud to be British....


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2012)

I've turned over to the gymnastics on two now like Ellie I'm miffed at the rubbish coverage


----------



## Hazel (Jun 3, 2012)

Sadly Scotland does not seem to be very interested.

I have to agree with most of your comments - so many vessels not even getting a mention - yes, I too, would have preferred more infomation of the boats.

Mind you I LOVE the royal barge - looks fabulous.

I may be Scottish, but I am PROUD to be British


----------



## Newtothis (Jun 3, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Sadly Scotland does not seem to be very interested.
> 
> I have to agree with most of your comments - so many vessels not even getting a mention - yes, I too, would have preferred more infomation of the boats.
> 
> ...



I really wish I'd made the effort and gone to London - its a one-off event; was impessed to hear Sir Steven Redgrave (Type 1) is one of the lead oars -men on the lead boat and selected the oarsmen himself (includes those with disabilities; injured during conflict and athletes...go's to show that you can achieve anything if you put your mind to it...

Got to admit Sky's coverage is excellent...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2012)

The horse was brilliant


----------



## Newtothis (Jun 3, 2012)

Northerner said:


> The horse was brilliant



What horse?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> What horse?



Didn't you see the 'War Horse' at the National Theatre? An amazing puppet


----------



## Hazel (Jun 3, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> I really wish I'd made the effort and gone to London - its a one-off event; was impessed to hear Sir Steven Redgrave (Type 1) is one of the lead oars -men on the lead boat and selected the oarsmen himself (includes those with disabilities; injured during conflict and athletes...go's to show that you can achieve anything if you put your mind to it...
> 
> Got to admit Sky's coverage is excellent...






I was just saying that to Dad - to be in London would be fabulous, it's history in the making.     I think the atmosphere would be brilliant.

I would bet the people rowing, will be very sore, elated, but sore.    I thought Redgrave looked a tad tired though, understandably.

Pity about the weather though

Who cares about the painters

Back to the boats please


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 3, 2012)

The Queen certainly enjoyed the War horse display put on my the National Theatre...  She beamed like a Cheshire cat

But the Joey the War Horse puppet is amazing and so life like...

My daughter saw the play several years ago, and she was mesmerised by the Joey the puppet, didn't shut up for weeks about the play and Joey the puppet, and even now the wise don't get her on the subject of the War Horse


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2012)

Well impressed by the stamina of the Queen and Prince Philip - still standing after all these hours!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 3, 2012)

I think Prince Philip looks really well indeed!  A lot better than he has for a long while..

Les has pointed out Harry's odd uniform,  His hat is from helicopter unit, but he's wearing a carvery uniform!


----------



## vince13 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ellie Jones;  a carvery uniform![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> .................            Hoots !!!!!!


----------



## KateR (Jun 3, 2012)

We got annoyed at the BBC's coverage too. Hubby wanted to see the old boats and every time they came into view, the coverage was switched to the boring presenters.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 3, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Well impressed by the stamina of the Queen and Prince Philip - still standing after all these hours!



That was shame with the weather. The poor queen looked quite cold and seemed glum most of the time. The weather prevented them from sitting on the thrones provided so they hid behind them most of the time.

Gary Barlow's musical tour of the commonwealth for the Jubilee Song was great. 

Sugar made the wrong choice with the Apprentice though, played it safe.


----------



## muddlethru (Jun 4, 2012)

I have to agree re BBC presenters spoilt it realy. It was lovely to see so many craft. Pity abpoit the rain but felt that the singers at the end singing Land of Hope and Glory and the National Anthem were brilliant. Soaked to the skin but just carried on. Well done them. True British spirit.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm going to upset everyone now.
I am heartily sick of this state funded Windsor worship.
The money that all this has cost could have built several new hospitals.
The Windsors are nothing more than professional holidaymakers, whose ancestors took control of this nation by exploiting the population.
I for one would be glad to see the back of them.
And NO, I didn't watch.
Kelly.


----------



## HelenP (Jun 4, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> I really wish I'd made the effort and gone to London



I know a family who went and they said all they saw were crowds of people!  They couldn't get anywhere NEAR the river, and didn't see any boats at all !!  People prob been there from the early hours.  

You were better off watching on the telly!

xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2012)

Shame to hear about Prince Philip being in hospital with a bladder infection he will now miss all the rest of the celebrations


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jun 4, 2012)

Newtothis said:


> was impessed to hear Sir Steven Redgrave (Type 1) is one of the lead oars



I loved seeing Sir Steven Redgrave, well done Steven  



Northerner said:


> The horse was brilliant



It was very good  



Northerner said:


> Well impressed by the stamina of the Queen and Prince Philip - still standing after all these hours!



At their ages they were excellent! Well done to the Queen and Prince Philip! 



Steff said:


> Shame to hear about Prince Philip being in hospital with a bladder infection he will now miss all the rest of the celebrations



My DS just told me that a few minutes ago. What a shame, hope he's ok


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 5, 2012)

I love a bit of pomp and ceremony. I am a bit of a closet republican at heart, but whilst the current Queen is going strong, I wish most of the Royals all the best. Mind you, the less that is seen of Andrew and Edward, the better in my opinion! 

The BBC needs to be kicked into a place where the sun doesn't shine though. I thought their coverage was rubbish too. Too much twaddle by the so-called presenters!


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Jun 5, 2012)

Andy HB said:


> I love a bit of pomp and ceremony. I am a bit of a closet republican at heart, but whilst the current Queen is going strong, I wish most of the Royals all the best. Mind you, the less that is seen of Andrew and Edward, the better in my opinion!



They seemed to have slimmed it down to the seven Core Royals now - Liz and Phil, Chas and Cam, The Cambridges and Harry. 
Balcony scene and open carriages.

The Cambridges have been clearly earmarked to carry the torch forward.
Link below shows next in line to the throne down to 47th place (Miss Zenouska Mowatt).........reckon I would be sixty millionth in line ....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_of_succession_to_the_British_throne


----------



## Flutterby (Jun 6, 2012)

I loved the whole weekend and all the coverage.  Felt really sorry for those singers at the end of the river pageant, they must have been freezing.  The horse was fantastic and I agree the Queen beamed when she saw that and pointed it out to Camilla.  Shame about Prince Philip ending up in hospital - that long stint on the river couldn't have helped but he did look well on the day.  Shame it's all over now!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope Philip is up and about again soon  It did make me wonder though, how many 'ordinary' 80 year olds would be immediately admitted with a bladder infection? I suppose it's not on the NHS...

I have to agree with some of the criticisms of the coverage of the river pageant - very little information was given about many of the participants and there were some extremely clumsy handovers at times.


----------

